# Merckx Corsa SL restoration



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

My first vintage project is underway.

Going for Motorola livery.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you painting the teardrops ie the curved pointed stripes on the tubes or using a decal?

Is there a stencil for them?

Good luck you have a nice frame to start with.


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes painted livery, using a vinyl masking kit from here;

http://bicycledecals.net/eddymerckxdecals.htm

Decal set is from Cyclomondo.


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Frame is now at VeloPaint.

3 hours detailing the bare metal then it was coated in primer.


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Some colour


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

The blue..


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

More please


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

After clear coat


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

PPG ceramic clear coat over satin pearl white, laser red and aquarius blue. Decals from Cyclomondo. Follow the painter on Instagram @bpmhigh 

Not traditional Motorola, but better in my opinion. 

Build has commenced. More pics to come over time.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Gorgeous! Be sure to post more pictures when the complete build is done!


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Completed build.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks great, thanks for the update!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I masked the Merckx Spears on a rebuild I did.

Your bike came out great

Most Merckx Paint jobs typically mix flat color with metallic. The Original Faema Bikes were White Pearl Metallic and Flat Tomato red. The Reds on both the 7-11 and Motorola Bikes were flat color. 

ADR was all metallic

your original paint looks like the old Lotto colors


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is a blog about the restore;

https://velopaint.wordpress.com/portfolio/motorola-2/

I also put together a resource site on FaceBook;

https://www.facebook.com/eddymerckxveloofsteel


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Super nice job. Way to go. I am a campy fan but there is a soft spot in my heart for that Merkx/Paint/Component combo.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

rplace13 said:


> Super nice job. Way to go. I am a campy fan but there is a soft spot in my heart for that Merkx/Paint/Component combo.


I'm lean toward Campy on my road bikes as well. My Motorola Merckx had to have Dura Ace, it is just correct livery for the bike


----------

